# Maine woodcock anyone??



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

It's been about 15 years since I have had the fun of going woodcock hunting with a dog. At one point our covers could not be covered in a week but over a few years I watched them shrival as trailers were pushed into the best covers and the no hunting signs went up. The dogs went to happy hunting grounds and now I do not know if anyone pursues the little timber doodle any more. I lived in central MAINE.
I know the forum is for grouse and partridge ( here in MAINE it is one and the same) but thought maybe a woodcock could find its way in here.
Anyone here chase them around??


----------

